
What is a white paper? - thwee-alchemist
What is a white paper? What can and can&#x27;t I do with it? Is a white paper a foss object for writers?
======
greenyoda
_" What can and can't I do with it?"_

If it's copyrighted, you can use its content only to the extent allowed by
"fair use".[1] Just like anything else that appears on a web site, it's
assumed to be copyright by the author under the most restrictive terms unless
there's explicit notice that it's covered by some kind of more permissive
license, such as Creative Commons. (I'm talking about U.S. copyright law.)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use#U.S._fair_use_factors](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use#U.S._fair_use_factors)

------
makecheck
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper)

